# Manually ejecting CD Navigation disk, Location of Fuse Panel (TOC)



## kgclark75 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Manually ejecting CD Navigation disk?*

The CD-rom mechanism in my new (used) Phaeton is not functioning correctly. Initially, it would not allow a CD to be inserted - the light was on, but it would not grab the cd and pull it in. After some tinkering, it finally did pull in a cd, but made weird grinding noises and the CD drive would neither recognize the inserted CD or eject the disk. Now, the drive will continuously grind for about 10 seconds every minute or so while the car is on and it's really getting on my nerves. I have an appointment for service on Wednesday, but would really like to get the disk out before then. Is there any kind of manual eject method for this drive?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Manually ejecting CD Navigation disk? (kgclark75)*

Hi Kevin:
The only way that a disc can be ejected is electrically, using the 'eject' button on the face of the disc player. The disc players cannot be serviced at the dealer level, so, what your VW dealer will likely do is remove your player and install a new one. The defective player will be sent to an overhaul facility located in North America. If you type up a little note with your name and address on it, the technicians at the overhaul facility will post any media that they find inside it back to you, no charge.
From your description of what is happening ('grinding noises'), it sounds like something is broken in there. The Navigation CD player gets power from fuse 33 in the main fuse panel under the steering wheel, so, if you remove that fuse, the noises will stop.
Michael


----------



## kgclark75 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Manually ejecting CD Navigation disk? (PanEuropean)*

Michael-
Thanks so much. I'll remove the fuse for now so the grinding will stop. I was hoping there would be some kind of pinhole manual eject mechanism similiar to those found in computer cd-roms - oh well...
Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Manually ejecting CD Navigation disk? (PanEuropean)*

It can be a little difficult to find the fuse panel if you have not found it before. The owner manual explains where it is and how to open the big cover over it (look in the owner manual index for the entry 'Fuses'), but it is sometimes nice to have a picture, especially to help you find the handle.
The handle is located more or less directly above the left end of the brake pedal. It only needs to be pulled down about one inch. When you pull it down, the entire cover surrounding the bottom portion of the steering wheel (both sides) will open. This can be startling, because normally your face is pretty close to it







- however, like everything else on the Phaeton, it is dampened, so it opens slowly, it won't bonk you in the nose.
Once you have the cover open, the fuse panel will be obvious. There is a little white tool clipped on the inside of the cover that you can use to remove the fuse. I have illustrated the fuse you want. The space to the left of fuse 33 is empty on all Phaetons worldwide.
I have also attached, in Adobe Acrobat PDF format, a document that provides a plain language listing of all the fuses in the car and their locations.
Michael
*How to open the fuse panel cover* (car with driver position on the left)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Manually ejecting CD Navigation disk? (kgclark75)*

Just a post-script here for forum members who have cars built with the driver position on the right hand side of the car: The process for finding the fuse panel is much the same, except that it is easiest to locate the release handle if you keep your hand towards the kerbside edge of the driver footwell, and feel for it there. The release handle is not located as close to the center of the footwell on the RHD cars as it is on the LHD cars.
Although the fuse panel itself follows exactly the same allocations for positions (it is *not *a mirror image of the LHD one), the location of the fuse panel is a mirror image, also on the outboard side of the footwell.
If you have a MY 2006 or later car, you might find a small protective cover installed over the fuses, as shown in the photo below. I'm not sure how this is removed, but I am certain that the owner manual must provide an explanation.
Michael
*Fuse Panel Location* (cars with driver position on the right)










*Fuse Panel Release*(cars with driver position on the right)


----------



## kgclark75 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Manually ejecting CD Navigation disk? (PanEuropean)*

Michael - 
Your wealth of knowledge and willingness to share it is absolutely incredible. 
I started lurking on this board about 9 months ago when I just happen to google "Phaeton resale value" after a conversation I had with a friend about "that ridiculously priced VW." The thought of one day owning one was the furthest thing from my mind. After proving to my friend that the resale value of these cars did, in fact, suck, I started reading though some of the message threads. This started a 9 month educational journey (and ultimately obsession) to finally get one of these great cars in my driveway. 
I have to say that had it not been for this forum (and specifically Michael's advice to it's many members), the Phaeton wouldn't have even made my long list....forget about the short one. 
Anyway, thanks for helping me see the light!








Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Manually ejecting CD Navigation disk? (kgclark75)*

Hi Kevin:
Thanks for your kind words. Moderating the forum is fun, and the car itself is a real delight.
The only thing that is causing me stress right now is that it looks like I am going to wind up having to pay full residual value for my Phaeton when the lease ends in October of 2007. The residual is CAD $60K, but the demand for used W12s is very, very high now, and the wholesale value of my car in Canada is CAD $67K. There are two Premiere Editions for sale in Southern Ontario, both for about CAD $75K, and the dealers are not willing to budge on the price. To convert to US dollars, just multiply by 0.85 - thus, CAD $75K equals about USD $65K.
I guess this proves that we (the original purchasers) were right about the car all along.
Michael


----------



## kgclark75 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Manually ejecting CD Navigation disk? (PanEuropean)*

It would be interesting to know how this forum has directly affected resale values. Maybe you're doing TOO good of a job.
Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Manually ejecting CD Navigation disk? (kgclark75)*

Towards the end of 2005, before VW announced that they would not import Phaetons to NAR any more, I did get some feedback from VW that the forum was having a positive effect on sales of new Phaetons. That was good, and we were all happy about it, because it was one of our original goals.
It is possible that we might be having some effect on resale, but I don't know how widespread it would be. There are about 5,000 Phaetons in North America, but it seems we only have about 400 to 500 'active readers' of the forum. After allowing for VW staff who read the forum, and Vortex members who own other similar VW products such as the Touareg, I think that would probably mean about 300 Phaeton owners active here. I'm not sure if that is enough to affect demand for the car.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Manually ejecting CD Navigation disk? (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* Related post -
How to open the fuse cover - underneath the steering wheel


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Manually ejecting CD Navigation disk? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_...The only thing that is causing me stress right now is that it looks like I am going to wind up having to pay full residual value for my Phaeton when the lease ends in October of 2007. The residual is CAD $60K, but the demand for used W12s is very, very high now, and the wholesale value of my car in Canada is CAD $67K. There are two Premiere Editions for sale in Southern Ontario, both for about CAD $75K, and the dealers are not willing to budge on the price. To convert to US dollars, just multiply by 0.85 - thus, CAD $75K equals about USD $65K. ...
Michael

This situation strikes me as much more good news than bad news. You are able to purchase a $75k car for $60k. You could turn around and sell it immediately (I and the other forum members would never forgive you!) and make a tidy profit. Or if you keep it for a while (please!), it will retain more of its value longer. The only downside as I see it is having to come up with or finance the purchase price. However, if you finance the purchase, the additional value when you sell will have paid for a lot of interest you might have had to pay.


----------



## HunterST (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Manually ejecting CD Navigation disk? (PanEuropean)*

Michael, could you please rehost pics from this thread?
Thanks!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Manually ejecting CD Navigation disk? (HunterST)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Manually ejecting CD Navigation disk? (PanEuropean)*

I had this problem after my dealer broke my nav disk and decided to put half the disc and trow away the other half. yes weird story but after a little CSI i discovered what happened and they decided to cover it since I caught the lie.
The dealer was cleaning my car to deliver it to me very clean and the cleaner guy must have pressed the nav eject by mistake with the towel and when the CD was coming out he closed the glove compartment breaking off a piece of the nav.
Hoping I dont notice they got rid of the broken piece and left it like that.
So when I press eject after the nav said could not read cd the disc wont come out.
I try for many days until I decided to hold the buttom for like 20 seconds and sure enough it made bad noises but ended up spitting the disc and this was only like 60% of a disc.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Manually ejecting CD Navigation disk? (Reflect)*

There is actually a Technical Solution published that discusses the problem of navigation discs that get broken because people close the glove compartment door when the nav disc is partially ejected. 
I only have this document in the German language, but the picture in the document pretty much says everything. I have attached the whole document below.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Here's the PDF with the details about the fuse panels:


----------



## aswede (Apr 15, 2009)

PanEuropean said:


> There is actually a Technical Solution published that discusses the problem of navigation discs that get broken because people close the glove compartment door when the nav disc is partially ejected.
> I only have this document in the German language, but the picture in the document pretty much says everything. I have attached the whole document below.
> Michael



Hi Michael
Could You please repost the tech bulletin? I can't find it on here. I broke the nav cd and it is stuck now. The 20 second push button trick did not help.

Jan

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sir Brian Middleton (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi There, new member sorting out a few glitches on a newly acquired V10. Satnav did not work - said no disc, so I bought one and inserted, made whirring noises and will not read or eject, suspect broken disc in there already! Can you repost the manual eject bulletin? My German is not too bad. Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Attached is the TB (TP2013257) in PDF format. As noted earlier, it is in the German language.

For those of you who don't read German and don't want to go to the trouble of translating it, the document does not contain any magic solutions, it simply states that if the technician observes a shattered CD in the navigation CD player, it is probably a result of the driver pressing the EJECT button on the navigation CD reader, then closing the glovebox door a few seconds later, when the CD reader is in the process of ejecting the CD. The result will be a physical conflict between the CD and the glovebox door, and the door will always win.

Michael


----------



## Jcharles246 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Resale of Phaetons*

Michael,
I just purchased a 2006 phaeton last week. I never would have done so except for your forum input.
Thank you for your timeless attention to our problems.
John tinny
Wilmington, nc
2006 phaeton V8. All options. 80,000 mi. 
Vw driveaway warranty platnum. Good for 4 more years or 116k miles

I am in love with the car.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted. 

Michael


----------



## PGrace (Feb 1, 2012)

*Wrong "Fusecard" for fuse panel underneath steering wheel*

I blew a fuse for my fog lamps, and after opening the fuse panel under the steering wheel I found a handy "fusecard" showing me the function of the many fuses.

Well, short story, the fuse card is useless. The locations are wrong. It lists 58 as the Fog lamp fuse, but it shows fuse location 55 as fuse 58.

The part number on the card is 3D0 010 258 N

Does everyone have the wrong card, or am I just lucky? Is there a correct part number?

Thank god for the forum, I would still be checking fuses if you weren't here...


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Paul,

I agree, the card's layout is misleading at the best and wrong at the worst, although the fuse numbers shown are correct. For those who haven't spotted it, the issue is that fuses numbers 58, 59 and 60 are shown in the card at the end of a row, but in the fusebox are located at the beginning of the next row beneath.

In mitigation, a more helpful numbering layout is given in the _3.2 Tips and Maintenance_ booklet in the Owners Guide and in the fusebox itself the actual fuse numbers are molded in tiny sideways lettering next to each fuse. However, those numbers would be almost impossible to make out during a roadside fix in a rainstorm!

Just for reference, my fuse information card is shown below, together with a photo of the fuse panel and the extract from the Owners Guide. 

The Fog Light fuse is, as you say, SB58 (although the actual wire does not go direct to the fog lights but passes through the Convenience Controller switching first).

Chris



*Fusecard 3D0 010 426L*










*Fuse Panel B*










*Owners Guide*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Chris:

Presumably the photos and illustrations above are of the fuse panel on a *Right Hand Drive* (UK specification) Phaeton?

Michael


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Good point. That is correct, I should have said that the car above is my UK spec V10.

Chris


*Left Hand Drive Fuse Panel B*


----------



## PGrace (Feb 1, 2012)

*Replacement Fusecard*

Thanks-

I created a table of the fuse descriptions and diagram in MS Excel, printed it two-sided and folded it up to fit in place of VW's, so I have a useful fusecard now.

If anyone is interested I've posted it here:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/57724120/Fusecard.xls


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

In post #11 of this discussion (above), you will find a downloadable PDF document that is Volkswagen's detailed description of all the fuses in the Phaeton - what functions they serve, what amperage the fuse is, where it is (there are 4 different fuse panels), etc.

Michael


----------



## MilwaukeeDoug (Apr 22, 2014)

*Broken Nav CD*

My Nav system recently stopped working and would not eject the CD. I found a local shop that specializes in this sort of thing. They opened up the Nav box and found a broken CD. Removed it, re assembled and it now works. The problem is I now need a replacement Nav CD for southern Wisconsin. I have a complete extra set of CD's, also missing southern Wisconsin. Does anyone have a Southern Wisconsin Nav CD they would be willing to part with? I would also be happy to provide any other CD to anyone who needs it at no charge. The good news is that my nav system works again, so I get no detailed maps in my home area, and compass function again. The navigation system in the 2004 models is pretty useless, but the mapping function is great, so it's a good aid to my Garmin.

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Doug,

The (not-for-profit) thread where many folks discuss NAR Nav CD availability is this one: Obtaining up to date Phaeton Navigation CDs for North America (BMW CDs)

Good luck with finding a replacement.

Chris


----------



## LShoup (Nov 9, 2015)

I am trying to find the fuse locations for the side mirrors I have looked under the dash and in the trunk but no luck. The fuse cards are highly cryptic.


----------



## keith252 (Jun 25, 2013)

LShoup said:


> I am trying to find the fuse locations for the side mirrors I have looked under the dash and in the trunk but no luck. The fuse cards are highly cryptic.


Hi, there are two thermal fuses, SE1 and SE2 in the fuse box in the front left footwell. The mirros are controlled by J366/J387 , door control units, which also controls the door lamps, if they are working, it's not the fuse. Do you have any details on whats not working ?


----------



## maccd87 (Dec 20, 2015)

I've read the PDF, and I cannot locate a fuse for the rear seat heaters, and cooler functions. Mine are not functioning and I cannot figure out the cause. I tried #71, which was empty but this had no impact, the notes in the manual were cryptic that this might be for base models (without programmable seats) only. 

Anyone know the location of the fuse for rear seat heater and cooler in 2006 NA 5-seater V8? My lumbar adjustment and massage do work normally (from the controls on the seat bolster).


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

maccd87 said:


> I've read the PDF, and I cannot locate a fuse for the rear seat heaters, and cooler functions. Mine are not functioning and I cannot figure out the cause. I tried #71, which was empty but this had no impact, the notes in the manual were cryptic that this might be for base models (without programmable seats) only.
> 
> Anyone know the location of the fuse for rear seat heater and cooler in 2006 NA 5-seater V8? My lumbar adjustment and massage do work normally (from the controls on the seat bolster).


Did you try fuse 89? 

-Eric


----------



## maccd87 (Dec 20, 2015)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Did you try fuse 89?
> 
> -Eric


I didn't have a multi-meter with me, but the fuse looked perfect. :facepalm:


----------



## nowishard (Mar 16, 2016)

PanEuropean said:


> Attached is the TB (TP2013257) in PDF format. As noted earlier, it is in the German language.
> 
> For those of you who don't read German and don't want to go to the trouble of translating it, the document does not contain any magic solutions, it simply states that if the technician observes a shattered CD in the navigation CD player, it is probably a result of the driver pressing the EJECT button on the navigation CD reader, then closing the glovebox door a few seconds later, when the CD reader is in the process of ejecting the CD. The result will be a physical conflict between the CD and the glovebox door, and the door will always win.
> 
> Michael


Tnx for pdf


----------

